# Any Roughing gouge recomendations???



## el_d (Sep 9, 2011)

I am need of a roughing gouge and was looking for one to start roughing out bowls. I am looking at a this Benjamin best 2" but am not sure on the quality. Craft Supply has this Sorby 11/4" on sale but its still almost twice the price. 

 If money wasnt an isue I would get this PnN 1 1/4". but thats not the case. 

Any other tool Im not aware of that would be great for larger projects???

Thanks for the input.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Lupe
A roughing gouge is basically only good for spindle or facing material, it is not much use for doing the inside of bowls, for this you would need a bowl gouge which has a totally different shape to a roughing gouge. The bowl gouge has a much deeper U in it and has amazing strength/rigidity built into it. When bowl turning the cutting edges  on the side are used as a scraping effect and gives a really good finish inside.
Buy the best you can afford as it will last longer than a cheaper one!!!!!
Kryn


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Kryn. 
Can you use the Bowl gouge to rough out a mesquite branch turning between centers? Id like to try my hand at a few mini bird houses.

Im thinking I may need 2 different tools.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Lupe,
Sorry to say this, but you will need two separate tools. You could use the bowl gouge but it would be testing it and could damage the cutting edge.
Kryn


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks.......

OK forget the Bowls , for now, any feedback on the Roughing gouges?


----------



## widows son (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the Benjamin's best gouge and and a Woodriver roughing gouge from Woodcraft that I use for turning mesquite and pecan branches and other fire wood. I like the longer handle on the Woodriver gouge. The Sorby is probably better quality tool. The sand and other crude on the branches is hard on the tools. Not sure it's worth the difference for what I am doing.


----------



## log2lumber (Sep 9, 2011)

We have the Pinnacle Cryo 1 1/4" roughing gouge.  I picked it up at woodcraft for about $100.  Stays sharp for a long time.  Cuts fast.  We turn a lot and it hardly looks used after more than a year.

They also have a 3/4".

Buy less but buy the best you can afford.


----------



## KenV (Sep 9, 2011)

Lupe --

I have been using a 5/8 gouge from Thompson Lathe Tools called a spindle roughing gouge (SRG).  It has a full 5/8 shank and is built as a U shaped bowl gouge.   This is labled as being a Mark St Leger design, but I find it is a chip producing machine.  As with all Thompson tools it comes unhandled and I use a 5/8 interchangable handle.   It is A-10 high wear resistance steel.

I am not afraid to use it on bowls and it rounds pen blanks easily.   It lacks the Loooonnnggg edges on the conventional tanged SRGs, but has a strong solid feel.   I need to use it more for delicate stuff like ornament finials.  It does not replace my skew, but it is handy and feels good.

Did I note that it make chips fast.


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm very happy with all of my Robert Sorby tools.  I started with Benjamin's Best but switched over to Sorby after a few months and haven't looked back.  Absolutely DO NOT use a roughing gouge on a bowl.  You can break the best of the roughing gouges on bowls and put "life and limb" in jeopardy!

Dan


----------



## juteck (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the one on my wish list. I've been happy with the Thomspon bowl gouge, but have been eyeing this roughing gouge.  I'm using a crown roughing gouge now, and it's OK for it's size -- I wanted smaller.  The Thompson 5/8" gouge fits that bill nicely.



KenV said:


> Lupe --
> 
> I have been using a 5/8 gouge from Thompson Lathe Tools called a spindle roughing gouge (SRG). It has a full 5/8 shank and is built as a U shaped bowl gouge. This is labled as being a Mark St Leger design, but I find it is a chip producing machine. As with all Thompson tools it comes unhandled and I use a 5/8 interchangable handle. It is A-10 high wear resistance steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 9, 2011)

No roughing gouge on any face grain work, ie, grain running perpendicular to the axis of the lathe.  They are just not made for the forces.  However, using a bowl gouge will work just fine for what you want to do.  I basically have 4 turning tools.  A bowl gouge used for pens, spindles, and bowls, a skew, a parting tool, and a bowl scraper.  I use my bowl gouge for everything and own 4 of them.


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2011)

Excellent!!!! Thanks guys.  

I gave Doug Thompson turning tools a look at. 

Maybe I need to learn how to use them........ To the internets!!!!!


----------



## el_d (Sep 28, 2011)

So What Size are your bowl Gouges Curtis????


----------



## chrisk (Sep 28, 2011)

What about those?
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Henry_Taylor_Roughing_Gouge___htt_rough?Args=
The 3/4" or 1" should perform fine.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 28, 2011)

el_d said:


> thanks.......
> 
> OK forget the Bowls , for now, any feedback on the Roughing gouges?



I have two of the skews and a set of tools from PSI and they work surprisingly well for the price.  You need to keep them SHARP!  That is more important than the brand name stamped on the tool.

I believe there was a tool roundup in the AAW magazine some time ago.   If you are a member, all the issues are available on the AAW web site.  Another reason to be an AAW member.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 28, 2011)

To me, the biggest difference you will see between a Ben's best and a Sorby is how long they stay sharp.  You will have to touch up the BB one more often to get good results.  I started with  BB tools and am replacing the ones I use the most with better quality as I can afford.  

The most important thing is to make sure to get a decent grinder with good wheels and some kind of sharpening rig. If you cannot afford the Wolverine jig, take a look at the Blackhawk sold by eddiecastelin.com.  When I first tried turning, I was frustrated. I got horrible results. Now years later through the magic of the internet and the blackhawk jig I learned how to sharpen my tools and tried again. With a sharp 3/4" roughing gouge and a 1/2" skew  I can get a finish on a pen that barely needs touched with 400 grit paper.  Sharpening makes a huge difference. Buy fewer and cheaper tools if you must but make sure you have the means to sharpen them!


----------



## Wildman (Sep 28, 2011)

A ¾” roughing gouge is great for almost every kind of spindle turning. The bigger roughing gouges 1 ¼- 1 ½” great for bigger spindle turning. For bird- houses forstner bits used a lot.  3/8” & ½” spindle gouges fine for end grain turning on birdhouses and boxes.

A ½” bowl gouge can pretty much handle any bowl. 

JMHO, having both spindle & bowl gouges better than substituting bowl gouges for spindle work and spindle gouges for bowl work. You want different bevel angles on tools to turn bowls and spindles.  To me boils down to type of turning, cost of tools, and sharpening. 

When tools buying shop the sales and look for discounts on buying more than one tool. 

Both Craft Supplies and Packard Wood works will give 10% off on buying two or three tools from certain manufacturers. Check catalogs or web sites, of other venders too! 

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com

http://www.packardwoodworks.com


----------

